# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Leah_xx

I really dont have anyy..
I somtimes call gracelynns bottle her baba.
Or her binky, Bink.


----------



## Thaynes

Catherine_17 said:


> I really dont have anyy..
> I somtimes call gracelynns bottle her baba.
> Or her binky, Bink.

Me too.


----------



## x__amour

Hmm, can't really think of any! :shrug:


----------



## Char.due.jan

It actually helps childrens language development when things are refered to like that, believe it or not. A child will not start off calling a bottle, bottle even if you do refer to it that way they will make mistakes but it all helps to build their language. I studied child language aquisition at college btw as part of my English language a level :)

ETA: to your original question.. I always repeat when Luke makes sounds like 'ah' and 'eh' it all helps :)


----------



## Thaynes

Don't take offense but I don't see harm. It's just giving them an early understanding on the concept of everything have different or shortened names. Its like saying Television all the time, I rather say TV. Same with Telephone and phone. My LO seems tocy when you say baba or bottle.


----------



## rainbows_x

I call her dummy her dum-dum, always have done for some reason.

And a weird one but I hate it when people try to get her to say "ta" I hate that word! I prefer thanks/thankyou.


----------



## CSweets

The word didey (die-dee) for diaper drives me insane!


----------



## Burchy314

CSweets said:


> The word didey (die-dee) for diaper drives me insane!

That would drive me crazy too!!

I call her bottle baba, her pacifier a binky, etc. But calling it "boba" is just weird...it doesn't even sound like binky or pacifier. I wouldn't do that one.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I don't use any baby terms


----------



## 17thy

Idk what is so wrong with baby words, or why anyone would take offense to them...:shrug: but i can't think of any that bother me. I call her pacifier a binkie, and blanket a blankie... I say I wuv you to her, I call her my wittle baby....

Your child will not be calling it a boba, or anything else when they are 20 so idk why its that big of a deal...


----------



## Hotbump

well i didnt study language but i do know that i regret not saying some words properly when jovanni was younger :dohh: like to scare him away from something dangerous like a hot stove i would say "nani no cucuy" (its a spanish word used for monster or something scary). now when he sees something he hasnt seen before or he thinks its abit scary he says "cucuy mommy" i try to correct him and say like "no thats a vacumm" but he wont say it :shrug: he calls 80% of things cucuy :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AriannasMama

I say baba and dipey now and then, lol, usually just to make her giggle though :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

I don't like it when people call animals by the noises they make...like calling a dog a 'woof-woof' or a sheep a 'baa-lamb', it just sounds ridiculous...


----------



## 08marchbean

i also heard its not recommended to call things 'baby names' and i dont do it i hate it! like when paople say handies for hand etc. just use the proper word! however i do say ta to her for thankyou and she says it whenever you give her something. i think its teaching her the response of thankyou but she will learn the full word in time but ta is so easy for her to say.


----------



## sarah0108

Harriet calls her bottles Bobba and now she calls drinks bobba too, though I say 'do you want a drink/water?' She will say 'yeah bobba please' :rofl: kinda clever I suppose as both are drinks :haha:
I call maxies dummy his nummy or dumdum and for thank you I have always said 'thank you' to Harriet but she still says Ta haha! Oh and I call Max 'moo' so she now calls him moo-moo maxie :haha: other than those I can't think of any more we say x


----------



## annawrigley

rainbows_x said:


> I call her dummy her dum-dum, always have done for some reason.
> 
> And a weird one but I hate it when people try to get her to say "ta" I hate that word! I prefer thanks/thankyou.

I don't like 'ta' either and I never say it myself, yet I say it to Noah lol. Yep i'm a huge hypocrite! :lol:



wishuwerehere said:


> I don't like it when people call animals by the noises they make...like calling a dog a 'woof-woof' or a sheep a 'baa-lamb', it just sounds ridiculous...

Oh i know... A kid at the nursery I'm on placement at brought a toy crocodile over to me and I went "what's that?" and he said "A snap-snap" :wacko: I said "No its a crocodile" lol

I say bot-bot for bottle just cos I always have since he was tiny and it stuck :dohh: I say 'shall I change your bum-bum'... 'Do you want some brekkie'... I think thats about it :shrug:


----------



## sarah0108

Anna we say Bum-bum too :rofl:


----------



## pinkribbon

sarah0108 said:


> Anna we say Bum-bum too :rofl:

So do we :haha: not all the time though.

We call his pacifier his do-dee but I think that's just an English thing.


----------



## xdaniellexpx

I don't rely just the same as eceyone else her dummy dodey and bottle bokkie or bok bok


----------



## KaceysMummy

I uses 'baby language' a little bit, less than when she was baby though.
I think people just use words like that when they are wee as they aren't just going to say the proper word, its to difficult. 
So most people shorten the word or give it a nickname to make it easy for LO try to say. Well that what I do...
I called her tea 'num nums' but she said 'nummys' herself and now she'll say that when she wants something eat.
I do put ie on the end of most of the animals - birdie, doggie, horsie...just cause it sound baby like.
The only think I hate with the 'baby language' is when breast feeding mums refer to it as 'boobie milk'
xxx


----------



## stephx

I use them all :lol: it makes her laugh so what's the harm? She will learn the proper words when the time comes but I think babying words is fine for now x


----------



## stephx

Boobie milk :sick: that grosses me out too x


----------



## Natasha2605

I hate all of them. Honestly, if somebody says them to Summer I cringe. No idea why it just really really annoys me so much. Just one of those things I guess. Somebody (cant member who) called her bottle her ''bobo'' and her dummy her ''titty'' and it really annoyed me lol.

xx


----------



## 08marchbean

annawrigley said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I call her dummy her dum-dum, always have done for some reason.
> 
> And a weird one but I hate it when people try to get her to say "ta" I hate that word! I prefer thanks/thankyou.
> 
> I don't like 'ta' either and I never say it myself, yet I say it to Noah lol. Yep i'm a huge hypocrite! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> I don't like it when people call animals by the noises they make...like calling a dog a 'woof-woof' or a sheep a 'baa-lamb', it just sounds ridiculous...Click to expand...
> 
> Oh i know... A kid at the nursery I'm on placement at brought a toy crocodile over to me and I went "what's that?" and he said "A snap-snap" :wacko: I said "No its a crocodile" lol
> 
> I say bot-bot for bottle just cos I always have since he was tiny and it stuck :dohh: I say 'shall I change your bum-bum'... 'Do you want some brekkie'... I think thats about it :shrug:Click to expand...

agree, i never say ta myself but i always ay it to P. i hate the animal sounds. if he can say snap snap im sure he could say croc or something. :wacko:

i say bottie for bum sometimes and brekkie but i dont class that as baby talk


----------



## GypsyDancer

I dont use baby words really..im just not that way inclined :blush: i talk to him like a baby..but i just cant bring myself to use baby words..its just not me aha..dont really have a problem with others doing it..although i would probably get annoyed if others were doing it to my LO all the time..

I bf and i certainly dont call it "boobie milk" but i dont see whats wrong with that? :shrug: it is..quite simply..boob milk? lol?


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Anna we say Bum-bum too :rofl:

It sounds more polite than just BUM

FOB's mum goes "Shall I change your aaaaarse" really broad Yorkshire and it does my tree in, it sounds so rude lol. He doesnt have an arse, he has a bum-bum :(


----------



## GypsyDancer

annawrigley said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Anna we say Bum-bum too :rofl:
> 
> It sounds more polite than just BUM
> 
> FOB's mum goes "Shall I change your aaaaarse" really broad Yorkshire and it does my tree in, it sounds so rude lol. He doesnt have an arse, he has a bum-bum :(Click to expand...

uh god that just sounds so wrong. i dont say baby words buttt i do admit to using bum bum sometimes if im in a good mood..ifnot its just bum lol..but arse hahaha no way!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## pupsicle

I call her bottle "bot-bot" :haha:


----------



## flutterbywing

I don't like any of them and would prefer people not to say them to my children, however I have no problem with other people using them, it's just a personal preference. 

I am fairly certain it doesn't help them to speak any more than using the correct words for things, my aunt is a speech therapist and I've never heard any baby talk come out of her mouth, lol


----------



## BrEeZeY

Aiden has his own lil language and he started calling his bottle "baba" and he calls OH "papa" (OH grew up calling his dad papa and likes papa better than dad since his bio-dad is in the picture) and he calls my dad "bapa" (for pop barry) and he says "ore" for more, and thank you is "tak u"... he never took to a pacifier but i always called it his bink... so we call things by proper names until he names them haha most of the words he uses are proper but he has lil nicknames for some things, we tried to do sign language but OH didnt learn it so it made it alil hard to keep him straight on which ones meant what, he has his own sign for "more" and "please" and "cup" and "thank you" but those are the only ones he really does since he made his own signs


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke has named his dummy himself! he calls it his non-non, so so do I. I often say do you want your bot bot for bottle, and I'll encourage him to say ta because thats him learning manners, I'd much rather him say things that he can mange and let me have an understanding if what he wants, and I'd much rather he said a non word like Ta, rather tan not having any manners


----------



## aafscsweetie

Haha, I use them. I say 'baba', 'diapey' (like: "do you have a poopy diapey?"), and I say "night-night" for bed. ("Time to go night-night!) Haha. 

I don't know if this counts, but I absolutely cannot STAND when people talk to Lily with improper grammar. I don't care if they baby talk her, I do that myself! But sometimes they will talk to her and say "Is her hungry??" instead of "are YOU hungry??" IT DRIVES ME NUTS!! haha


----------



## rjb

the word poopie is less than high on my list.


----------



## Natasha2605

rjb said:


> the word poopie is less than high on my list.

Haha the word poopie makes me LOL. Like literally. No idea why. xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I use every single baby word going I think :haha: 

Doe di - Dummy
Bot bot - Bottle 
Bum bum 
Horsie, doggie etc 
Sleepies - nap time/bed time 
Ta 

Probs more but yeah, shooot me :haha:. I think its cute :) and like someone else said, they won't be going around saying it like that forever :thumbup: 

x


----------



## lucy_x

Mellie1988 said:


> I use every single baby word going I think :haha:
> 
> Doe di - Dummy
> Bot bot - Bottle
> Bum bum
> Horsie, doggie etc
> Sleepies - nap time/bed time
> Ta
> 
> Probs more but yeah, shooot me :haha:. I think its cute :) and like someone else said, they won't be going around saying it like that forever :thumbup:
> 
> x

me too :shrug:


And boobie milk? Whats wrong with that? (I call it mummy milk BTW)


----------



## Mellie1988

We used to call it mummy milk too, or booby juice :lol: I don't see a problem with it eitherrrr :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't think theres anything wrong with it, I just think its a weird thing to say.
I think it grosses me out more as my friends mum breast feed her little boy until her was 5 and he often shouted 'mummy, I want your boobies' or 'boobie milk' I just thought it was a strange thing for little boy be saying - although it should have been more his age and not what he called it. 
I breast feed and just refered to it as 'num nums' :?
xx


----------



## amygwen

I call BFing 'boobytime'
Like at home, I'll shout to everyone in the house "ME & KENNETH ARE GOING TO HAVE BOOBYTIME" so they know not to interupt! haha! But I don't really use any baby terms, neither does anyone in my house so I don't have to worry about that :)

It just seems really strange to me to say the word 'breast' it sounds soooo.. ummm abnormal!! lol


----------



## TwilightAgain

I don't have a problem with baby words. I did English Language at A Level and we learnt that babies find it easier to pronounce a word based on the structure. I believe they prefer words to have a consonant/vowel/consonant structure, so words like baba are easier for them to say. We were also told that they avoid consonant clusters. So words like 'bottle' are hard for them.

I don't see the problem with it to be honest. Eventually baby will start to call things by their proper name anyway, so if using baby terms if easier for their speech to develop then I don't think it's an issue.

How interesting. I've never heard of a bottle being called a baba. I don't know if this is a regional thing or what, but here in Newcastle a baba is usually used to refer to another baby or child. Well you learn something new everyday! :thumbup:

I can see where you are coming from though OP. In the past I too had that view of using baby words to refer to things. I thought it pointless to teach them the wrong word when that could cause confusion. Then doing English Language changed my perspective :)


----------



## KiansMummy

I use quite a few - Din-dins, beddybos (bed), Dum-dum
I Say them without realising though sometimes xx


----------



## Tanara

_Personally I talk to my children in a sweet voice but I use the same words I would If I were talking to my OH minus Car ride when we are talking about going for a drive because thats what my son understands. I think it's better for a child to know how to properly say words.

I hate when people gaga and goo at babies, thats not teaching them anything._


----------



## ni2ki

It doesnt really matter what words you use for things when babies are so young, i dont know any toddlers at our nursey who go around saying botbot or dumdum lol! Do we walk around using words as adults? No lol! So what ever anyone decides to use doesnt honestly matter at all really, nothing sticks at all, its superflous  its not like we teach our children to swear? Or be rude? My daughter is 3 with an already high recorded iq of 118 she doesnt say tar even though as a baby its what was said to her, she'll say thankyou.


----------



## lily123

I do tend to call her silly baby names :haha: I call her moo and OH calls her moomin :blush:

Teeth - teethies
Dummy - Sucky
Blanket - blankie
Nappy - Bum pants :blush:

I absolutely bloody hate it though when FOB says to her "are you a shitty pants?" when she's pooped - Errrr watch your mouth please! Babies do not 'shit' they poop :lol:


----------



## 17thy

pinkribbon said:


> sarah0108 said:
> 
> 
> Anna we say Bum-bum too :rofl:
> 
> So do we :haha: not all the time though.
> 
> We call his pacifier his do-dee but I think that's just an English thing.Click to expand...

Yeah it is because I've never heard anyone in America say it. I hardly understand you guys sometimes lol. Bum-bum is another really "english" thing too, so is bot bot.


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> I do tend to call her silly baby names :haha: I call her moo and OH calls her moomin :blush:
> 
> Teeth - teethies
> Dummy - Sucky
> Blanket - blankie
> Nappy - Bum pants :blush:
> 
> I absolutely bloody hate it though when FOB says to her "are you a shitty pants?" when she's pooped - Errrr watch your mouth please! Babies do not 'shit' they poop :lol:

Haha that combined with FOB's mum's "aaaarse" makes for the most foul way of describing a pooey bum ever :haha: "YOU GOT A SHITTY AAAAAAARSE?" *cackle cackle* grrrr


----------



## annawrigley

I say more than I realised actually... 
"Have you done a stinky?"
Tootsie toes/tootsies (feet lol)
Beddybyes
Jamas
Bathy wath
Moody bum

Its weird I never thought I'd know how to talk to my baby cos I have no experience and thought I'd feel really weird doing coochie coo baby talk but I never bloody shut up :rofl:


----------



## bbyno1

I say 'bum bum' and my OH says 'bot bot' x


----------



## Lotusbaby

I disagree with baby terms too..my parents always spoke to me like an adult-and I grew up with a large vocabulary and was articulate with speech. 
I would say "slosh slosh" instead of wash cloth but that was because I was like two lol, still my parents never referred to it as a slosh slosh. 
Saying doggy instead of dog is ok tho as a baby term..but I've read changing and butchering words isn't good for speech development.
Sorry if anyone else posted this-I didnt read all six pages!!


----------



## leoniebabey

I say loads and dont see a problem, he finds it funny, it adds a bit of fun to the day and it will help him associate certain things.
I say .. 
boc boc for bottle
dodey for dummie
blankie
jimjams or jarmies > PJs
na night 
I also say TA to morgan but i do use it in my own vocabulary 
tup for cup 

im a 'animal noise' offender. I dont see the problem your teaching them the correct animal noise. I dont do it with all animals just woof woof for dogs and moo moo for cows but i say moo moo cow rather than just moo moo 
i also say horsey doggy piggy ect. 
tbf. Im 17 and still would say horsey if i didnt have a baby :|


----------

